# Mini Bike



## 00cjacob308 (Jul 22, 2018)

So I had an interesting thought and I was wondering what everyone thought of it. I was at Sam’s Club (the Walmart version of Costco) and they were selling a Coleman mini bike. I believe it was a 200cc and about $450. Now my thought was would something like that be useful to have as a secondary backup vehicle? Perhaps if something would happen to your BOV you at least have a decent transport to find a fix for it. Just a thought, not sure if it would make sense or not.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

At one time Honda made a mini bike. There wasn't a whole lotta room, but, I was surprised where it would go and how steep a trail it would follow. This was before ATVs and my normal bike was a Suzuki TS 250 cc enduro. How long ago? Before taillights were mandatory.


----------



## Trailblazer68 (Nov 3, 2017)

It could be. They use common small engines and bike chains. In fact the only part you'd really need to keep on stock to keep em running well is the centrifugal clutches which can be had pretty cheap. However they are slow. A pedal bike would be faster though the minibike will have far more torque and can haul a small trailer. 

Actually while writting this i was thinking youd be better off with an old enduro bike something 80s and back but honestly parts are getting harder to come by for those. So a mini bike would actually be a good bet. Or even one of those chinese pit bikes/ newer dual sports. Those are cheap cheap cheap and the parts are stupid inexpensive so it wouldnt take much to have spare parts on hand. The pitbikes are a lot faster over all but a tad more complex. The dual sports just a bit more so even though you can get them in efi or carbureted now.


----------

